# Completely new to Warhammer need help



## Major Harker

I'm a rather acomplished Warhammer 40,000 player, with three armies (Imperial Guard, Space Marines, and Chaos Space Marines). Lately me and my best friend have been feeling very burned out on 40K, and we decided to start Fantasy armies. I've decided I am starting a Vampire counts army as my first, I currently have the 90$ battalion set, and before I go out and buy some more models, I'd like some suggestions on what to buy, and use. My goal is a 1500pt army.

As a completely new user I hope I put this in the right forum. Wether you help me or no, thanks for taking the time to read this. 

-Hark


----------



## kungfoomasta

you will need a vampire or more depending on what you want to do, extra of whatever your core will be focused on, either skellys or ghouls from invocation. a good choice for more troops is grave guard because the hit pretty ard and they can take damage well considering you can res them.


----------



## D'Haran

Blood Knights can be very nasty with the right standard and Vampire in the unit, and the Black Coach is great for dealing with monsters so it might be a viable option. Transferring from 40k the biggest thing to remember is that most fantasy battles are won in cc not the shooting phase, and the game isn't as easily won by going 1st, there's a ton of tactics to learn, playing is the only sure way of learning what kind of army you want to field. The Vampire isn't the unkillable model it was in the last edition and if you loose him you pretty much loose the game, so I usually keep him in a unit rather than by himself and rarely do I not pile on the defensive gear to keep him alive. Lastly ghouls seem to be a more viable choice in this edition as opposed to skellies in the last edition, but either is better than zombies which haven't been great in a long time.


----------



## Major Harker

Thanks for the Advice D'Haran, and kungfoomasta. One big question I have going into this is in like a 1500 pt. army how many vampires should I take? I've seen army lists with as few as one, and as many as three. 

Thanks again for the advice guys!

-Hark


----------



## Franko1111

my friend swears by vampires taking three at 1000pt and doing that he still goes strong with lord of the dead on skellies and summoned zombize


----------



## D'Haran

It really depends on the kind of army you want, with 3 vampires you'll pretty much be stuck relying upon them to with you the game by eating through your enemy's units with them at the head of a horde of cheap ghouls or the like. 1 Vampire allows you to take more of a balance army list rather than relying upon your heroes, but you have to play smart with undead to win (Alot of times I'll place 2-3 blocks side by side and march them up the field with a forest or ruin beside them when they reach the enemy and my blood knights with vampire equipped with blood drinker and always strike charging anything stupid enough to try to flank on that side, or flank charging down his entire army which is hung up on my line of ghouls). Although some people I've noticed enjoy many small units of undead to maximize the usefulness of their heroes, make sure blood knights, etc are deployed last, and to screw with where the enemy overruns to.

All in all I'd say try taking 2 and learn how your army maneuvers, etc. If you decide you prefer to win through characters you can always add another, but you'll probably get the most experience and tactics with 1-2 which will help you greatly playing/against any army.


----------

